# How to know if surf tide is ripping?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

We've been twice in the last 2 weeks, the west to east beach tide would quickly roll our 3 oz triangle weights back to first gut. Tried to wade out further to cast and hand-hold rods, same result. Frustrating.

Is there a way to know if the tide is ripping before we make the 1 1/2 drive to cast to find out?


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Try some surf/spider weights. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/

The longer the black current arrow, the more current.
Right now it's showing very light west to east.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reality Czech said:


> http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/
> 
> The longer the black current arrow, the more current.
> Right now it's showing very light west to east.


Good info. Thanks!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Try some surf/spider weights.


X2

Also take several weight sizes with you in case you need to increase your weight. I generally have 4 to 8 oz in my box when surf fishing


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tide and currents ripping means bait movement and stuff happening. this is a GOOD time to fish. U just need some nice spider weights. 5oz or so.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My rods are only rated to 4oz. I do have some 3 oz spider weights.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> My rods are only rated to 4oz. I do have some 3 oz spider weights.


those are really more of a "guideline" than a "rule"...
If it's fiberglass, then go ahead and load er up.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

As others have said, the problem is that you are using pyramid weights. Get you some spiders and you still may get some drift but it won't be as fast.

-SA


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

watch the foam the waves make as to how fast it's moving and direction. or fill a water bottle about half full and tie to rod and pitch out and see.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Going to try it at GSP in the morning.


----------

